# Your name is Bond.



## Blue Protoman (Apr 1, 2010)

You are secret agent James Bond 007.  You work for the British government as a spy for MI6.  These are the rules of this text adventure;

1. All choices must be serious.  Stupid replies (e.g., "Dig to China with your ears") will be acknowledged, but rejected.  The first person to post a serious action after my post will have their action done.  If you get ninja'd, tough luck.
2. Unlike some other text adventures, there is a definite end.  This game will end when you either complete your mission successfully, fail, or die.  You are given two continues for if you fail or die.

The game has ended.  For the next game, go here.
http://gbatemp.net/t223883-half-of-everything-is-luck



The game starts now.

*Objective: None yet.*
You are vacationing at the  Fontainebleau Hotel in Miami, Florida.  You see a familiar face in the distance.  It's your friend from the CIA, Felix Leiter.  He has a message for you from M.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bond, we have reason to believe that Auric Goldfinger, who is currently staying at the same hotel as you are, is partaking in illegal activity, possibly smuggling.  Your job is to keep an eye on him and find out what you can.  We have analysts inspecting all of his activities and records.  We will keep you updated by revealing any new information at a later date.
> 
> -M



*New Objective: Keep an eye on Goldfinger.*
You are unsure of what Goldfinger looks like.  All you know is that he is currently here.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wear 20 MR T medallions and walk around, waiting for somebody to comment.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 1, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Wear 20 MR T medallions and walk around, waiting for somebody to comment.
> 
> QUOTEAll choices must be serious. Stupid replies (e.g., "Dig to China with your ears") will be acknowledged, but rejected.


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2010)

find a mirror, look in mirror, find out which James Bond you are


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 1, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> find a mirror, look in mirror, find out which James Bond you are



You're Sean Connery.  Remember, this is Goldfinger; the year is 1964.


----------



## haflore (Apr 1, 2010)

Check my suitcase for useful surveillance equipment and gadgets.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 1, 2010)

Blue Protoman said:
			
		

> beegee7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...That was serious.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Looks at username*
"Blue Protoman"

*Looks at own avatar*
(Blue)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 1, 2010)

Check your suitcase for an AK47. Sneak around the hotel looking for clues without being seen with the gun.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 1, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Check my suitcase for useful surveillance equipment and gadgets.



You do not have anything with you except your bathing shorts and towel; you are at the hotel's pool.  (I should've mentioned that earlier, but meh.)  Even if you did, Q has not given you anything since your last mission a year ago.  What will you do now?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 1, 2010)

Seduce attendant at front desk of hotel and get a list of people staying at the hotel. Check with Leiter to see if any of the names might match.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 2, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Seduce attendant at front desk of hotel and get a list of people staying at the hotel. Check with Leiter to see if any of the names might match.



You put on your shirt and walk over to the hotel receptionist.  You seduce her into giving you the list of people staying at the hotel; this isn't necessary, though, for she would have done so anyway.  You see Goldfinger's room number next to his name.  You walk back to the pool to look for Felix, to check if the names match.

"Well, of course they'd match, Bond, I gave you the name of the guy you're looking for.  You DID get his hotel room number, though.  That could be useful.  Speaking of Goldfinger, he's right over there, playing gin rummy with someone."  He points to a table.  You see this man;






You notice that he is wearing small earphones, and pauses a bit before he makes his move.  Could he be cheating?

*New Objective: Check out Goldfinger's game.  See if he is cheating.*

*Objectives:
-Keep an eye on Goldfinger.
-Check out Goldfinger's game.  See if he is cheating.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Law (Apr 2, 2010)

go to the nearest bar and get a martini

shaken, not stirred.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 2, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> go to the nearest bar and get a martini
> 
> shaken, not stirred.



You consider going to the hotel bar and getting a martini.  Now's not the time for that, though.  You need to focus on the task at hand.

*Objectives:
-Keep an eye on Goldfinger.
-Check out Goldfinger's game. See if he is cheating.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

You attempt to sneak into security's main office to view the camera in Goldfinger's room.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 2, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> You attempt to sneak into security's main office to view the camera in Goldfinger's room.



You decide to try and sneak into the security room and see what's going on in Goldfinger's room.  However, that would be pointless; there are no security cameras in hotel rooms.  There are only cameras in the halls and on the outside.

*Objectives:
-Keep an eye on Goldfinger.
-Check out Goldfinger's game. See if he is cheating.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

You pretend to be the janitor to enter Goldfinger's room.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 2, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> You pretend to be the janitor to enter Goldfinger's room.



You walk inside and head for a supply closet.  You put on a janitor's uniform and take a master key.  You walk into Goldfinger's room.  You see a young, blond woman with a telescope and a radio, reading out the opponent's cards.  She hears you enter and gasps in shock.

*Objective Complete!
-Check out Goldfinger's game.  See if he is cheating.*

*Objectives:
-Keep an eye on Goldfinger*

Think quickly!  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

RAPE HER

Seduce her, and then invite her back to your room, and try to gather information.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 2, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Seduce her, and then invite her back to your room, and try to gather information.



You attempt to seduce the woman into coming back to your room.  You don't even need to go that far.  You say something to her, and she's fallen for you right here.  Her name is Jill Masterson.  She tells you that that she is being paid to help Goldfinger cheat.  She does not know anything about his business.  Now you just need to get Goldfinger to stop cheating.  Remember, there is a radio in the room, so you can communicate with him using that.

*New Objective: Stop Goldfinger's cheating and get him to lose the game.*

*Objectives:
-Keep an eye on Goldfinger
-Stop Goldfinger's cheating and get him to lose the game.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 2, 2010)

Make Jill give him the correct moves, and occasionally throw in wrong moves.
As the game proceeds make the wrong moves more and more frequent.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 3, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Make Jill give him the correct moves, and occasionally throw in wrong moves.
> As the game proceeds make the wrong moves more and more frequent.



You tell Jill to give progressively give Goldfinger the wrong cards every time.  She agrees.  It doesn't take long for Goldfinger to lose.  He parts with a $10000 check.  The other guy leaves.  Goldfinger looks pretty pissed now.  Jill then tells you she's willing to take up your offer on returning to your suite.  You both do so.  Jill doesn't seem to be able to resist you.  You'd better give her what she wants.

*Objectives Complete!
-Keep an eye on Goldfinger
-Stop Goldfinger's cheating and get him to lose the game.
*

*Objectives:
-None currently.*

What will you do now?


----------



## ZeroTm (Apr 3, 2010)

Hug Jill


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 3, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Hug Jill



You hug Jill.  She sees this as the start of a consummation.  You both proceed to strip down and make out in bed.

Ten minutes later, you finish.  You are both resting in your bed.  You are thirsty.  There is wine in the kitchen.

*New Objective:
-Find something to drink.
*

*Objective:
-Find something to drink.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2010)

Go to the kitchen and examine the wine


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 3, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Go to the kitchen and examine the wine



You walk to the kitchen and pick up a bottle of wine.  Before you have time to read it, something hits you in the back of the head.  You are knocked unconscious.

Several hours later, you wake up on the floor.  Whoever hit you is gone.  You don't know how long you've been out.

*New Objective:
-Figure out what happened.*

*Objective:
-Figure out what happened.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 3, 2010)

Think back to whether I used the proper protection last night with Jill, and then check if anything is missing.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 3, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Think back to whether I used the proper protection last night with Jill, and then check if anything is missing.



You think back to your consummation with Jill.  Though you both made out, you did not actually have sex, so no protection was required.  You walk back into the bedroom to find Jill covered entirely in gold paint!  You figure that Goldfinger was involved in this.  You check her pulse.  Nothing.  Jill appears to have died of skin suffocation.  You should check with MI6 and see if they've found out anything.  There is a phone next to the bed.

*Objective Complete!
-Figure out what happened.

New Objective:
-Check with MI6.

Objectives:
-Check with MI6.*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2010)

Use the phone to check with MI6


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 3, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Use the phone to check with MI6



You call MI6.  They tell you that they have found out more about Goldfinger.  You are ordered to return to London at once; you will be assigned a mission when you get there.

*Objective Complete!
-Check with MI6.

New Objective:
-Get to London as soon as possible.

Objective:
-Get to London as soon as possible.*

What will you do now?


----------



## haflore (Apr 3, 2010)

Rent a car(or grab a taxi), and go to the airport to get a flight to London.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 3, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Rent a car(or grab a taxi), and go to the airport to get a flight to London.




You put on your clothes, pack your things, and check out.  You manage to grab a taxi almost immediately.  You make it to the airport, get a ticket, and then board the plane.  You manage to get here just in time; the plane is taking off right now.

Hours later, you arrive at MI6 headquarters.  Moneypenny is there to greet you.  How will you respond to her?

*Objective complete!
-Get to London as soon as possible.

Objectives:
-None currently.*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ask her about the information on Goldfinger.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 3, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Ask her about the information on Goldfinger.
> 
> You ask Moneypenny if she knows anything about Goldfinger.  She seems disappointed.  Knowing her, she probably expected casual flirting.  She tells you that it's M's job to tell you, not hers.  You walk into M's office.  He gives you your mission.
> 
> ...



*New Objectives!
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Use the Nazi gold bar to get him to talk, but do not lose it.
-Go to the golf course.

Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Use the Nazi gold bar to get him to talk, but do not lose it.
-Go to the golf course.*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 3, 2010)

Go to the golf course and play a golf game with Goldfinger with a gold bar at stake


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 3, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Go to the golf course and play a golf game with Goldfinger with a gold bar at stake



You get in the car and drive over to the golf course.

*Objective Complete!
-Go to the golf course.*

You see Goldfinger.  You challenge him to a high-stakes game of golf.  You show him the Nazi gold bar.  He accepts the challenge.  If you win, you will receive 5,000 British pounds.  If he wins, he will get the Nazi gold bar, and _you will fail the mission_.  If you fail, you will be given two continues.  You are playing with strict rules; each of you have a marked golf ball.  If either of you plays any other golf ball, you will be disqualified from that hole.  Using this rule, try to find a way to ensure your victory.

*Objective complete!
-Use the Nazi gold bar to get him to talk, but do not lose it.

New objectives!
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar.  If you do, you will fail the mission.

Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar.  If you do, you will fail the mission.*

You are currently on the first hole.  What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 5, 2010)

to ensure you get the ball in the hole in one shot, go to the nearest internet cafe (saying that you need to go to the toilet) and order a remote controlled golf ball off ebay with instant satellite delivery and the golf with him and control the ball


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 5, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> to ensure you get the ball in the hole in one shot, go to the nearest internet cafe (saying that you need to go to the toilet) and order a remote controlled golf ball off ebay with instant satellite delivery and the golf with him and control the ball



It's 1964.  The Internet doesn't exist yet.  Computers are in their infancy.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 5, 2010)

Select a driver, check wind and adjust trajectory accordingly before hitting ball down fairway

Also: Find Goldfinger? Look for a guy with a gold finger...duh


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 5, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Select a driver, check wind and adjust trajectory accordingly before hitting ball down fairway
> 
> Also: Find Goldfinger? Look for a guy with a gold finger...duh



You carefully plan your shot out and make a swing.  Nice shot!  You're just outside the green.

Also, you don't need to find Goldfinger, he's right next to you.  You currently have the lead.  You still need to find a way to ensure your victory by any means necessary.  Remember, if he hits any ball other than his, he is disqualified for that hole.  Same goes for you.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar. If you do, you will fail the mission.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2010)

Coax him to hit your ball in a way that he doesn't notice that he's being tricked.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 6, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Coax him to hit your ball in a way that he doesn't notice that he's being tricked.



You consider trying to get him to hit your ball.  Good idea, but how are you going to do it?  Keep in mind that there are other golf balls from past players strewn about the course.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar.  If you do, you will fail the mission.*


----------



## Anti (Apr 6, 2010)

While he attempts to hit the ball, pickpocket him to see if he has any clues about the gold.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 6, 2010)

Anti said:
			
		

> While he attempts to hit the ball, pickpocket him to see if he has any clues about the gold.
> 
> Goldfinger takes his shot.  This is your opportunity to pick his pocket.  You do so successfully.  He has a note in his wallet
> 
> QUOTETalk to RC agent about Grand Slam in Switzerland, 6:00 PM tomorrow



This info is a godsend.  Now you know what you will do at the end of the game.  You still have to defeat him, though.  You throw the wallet at his feet.  Perhaps he will think he's dropped it.

*New Objective!*
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.

You are now on the third hole.  Goldfinger is leading by two strokes.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

What will you do now?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 7, 2010)

During Goldfinger's moves find a two sexy golf girls. Use your charm to win them over, and tell one to begin to gather random balls and store them near a tree on the last hole, but be discreet and not noticeable. The other will stay with you in a very distracting outfit showing off her _ass_ets.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 7, 2010)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> During Goldfinger's moves find a two sexy golf girls. Use your charm to win them over, and tell one to begin to gather random balls and store them near a tree on the last hole, but be discreet and not noticeable. The other will stay with you in a very distracting outfit showing off her _ass_ets.



You consider getting two women to distract Goldfinger.  However, there are none around.  There's only you, Goldfinger, and each of your respective caddies.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

You are now on the fourth hole.  Both of you are tied.  What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 8, 2010)

Full frontal assault. When he's not looking knock him out and move your ball. When he's concious, say that you accidentally swund your club too hard and hit him.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 8, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Full frontal assault. When he's not looking knock him out and move your ball. When he's concious, say that you accidentally swund your club too hard and hit him.




You hit him in the back of his head when he's not looking.  He does not fall unconscious, and you don't have time to move your ball.  You tell him you swung your club too hard by accident.  He believes you.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

You are on the fifth hole.  You are leading by one stroke.  What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn it. >_< Ok. Continue game. I want to see what happens....


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd love to, but I'm not the one playing.  This is everyone else's job.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 11, 2010)

No. I meant lets see Goldfinger's shot.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 11, 2010)

Strike up a conversation about the various aspects of counting cards. While he's distracted with the conversation lead him towards another ball in close proximity to his, when he gets close enough to the other ball, Remind him that it's his shot, and nonchalantly gesture towards the false ball.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 11, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Strike up a conversation about the various aspects of counting cards. While he's distracted with the conversation lead him towards another ball in close proximity to his, when he gets close enough to the other ball, Remind him that it's his shot, and nonchalantly gesture towards the false ball.



You start up a casual conversation about counting cards.  You fail to distract him enough to lead him to the wrong ball.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

You are now on the sixth hole.  You are both tied.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 11, 2010)

Check for any gadget that you might have to beat him.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Apr 11, 2010)

^^Building off that...

Distract Goldfinger again by pointing to the sexy ladies playing golf on the other side of the sand trap Use your wristwatch laser to cut an undetectable pinhole in his ball, hollowing out one half in order to cause his ball to react oddly, costing him several strokes before he determines the ball is the issue.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 11, 2010)

Remember, NoSmokingBandit, only the first poster's post is counted.  Did you read the rules at the beginning?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Check for any gadget that you might have to beat him.



You do not have any gadgets with you.  Even your watch is completely ordinary.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

You are on the seventh hole.  Goldfinger is leading by two strokes.  What will you do now?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretend to fall and injure your self in a way in which you could not carry on the game, tell him that you could continue the game when he was next available and report back about what you found on the note.

This will not fulfil the objective of ensure victory but will not lose you the bar and so you will not have lost anything, you then also has the advantage of another meeting if required as you can rearrange the match


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hit the ball into the trees, losing it.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Pretend to fall and injure your self in a way in which you could not carry on the game, tell him that you could continue the game when he was next available and report back about what you found on the note



You decide to pretend to fall and injure yourself.  This next hole has a very steep hill which would be perfect.  You walk down it and fall over.  You are not actually hurt, but you pretend that you are.  Goldfinger believes you.  He orders his caddy to bring you to the infirmary in the club, made specifically for those who get injured on the course.  Upon further inspection, both Goldfinger and his caddy find out that you were not actually injured.  He asks why you pretended to hurt yourself.  What do you tell him?

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

You tell him that you had to make an excuse as you got a text from someone saying that you father had been taken to hospital and you are very close to him, if he asks why you didn't just say then reply with the fact that you don't like speaking about your family and that you think he would see you of less of a man if you are running to hospital for your father


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 11, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> You tell him that you had to make an excuse as *you got a text from someone* saying that you father had been taken to hospital and you are very close to him, if he asks why you didn't just say then reply with the fact that you don't like speaking about your family and that you think he would see you of less of a man if you are running to hospital for your father



Cell phones do not exist yet; it's 1964.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

Blue Protoman said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You remembered that your father was scheduled for a big operation and you needed to get to the hospital as soon as possible as this could be ( god forbit ) the last time you ever see your father. If he asks why you didn't tell him you reply with the fact that you don't like speaking about your family and that you think he would see you of less of a man if you are running to hospital for your father


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 11, 2010)

Offer to buy drinks for you and Goldfinger, and spike his drink.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 12, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Blue Protoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You tell Goldfinger that you suddenly remembered that you need to get to the hospital as soon as possible, for your father is about to undergo major surgery which he might not survive.  Goldfinger does not believe you.  After all, why the hell would you forget such an important thing in the first place?  He decides to end the game and the bet; he's tired of dealing with your shenanagins, anyway.  As you exit the course, he notes your suspicious behavior on the course.  He warns you to not mess with him.  He asks his caddy to show you how serious he is.  Goldfinger introduces his caddy as Oddjob.  Oddjob, (who is Korean) apparently, is mute.  Oddjob takes off his hat and tosses it at a nearby statue, like a Frisbee.  The hat decapitates the statue.  While neither of them are looking, you place a homing device in the trunk.  This will allow you to find him later with the radar in your car.  Goldfinger and Oddjob get in their car and drive away.

*Objectives Complete!
-Ensure your victory in the game.
-Do not lose the Nazi gold bar.  If you do, you will fail the mission.

Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 12, 2010)

Go and sleep for a few hours.


----------



## Gore (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd get Bond killed if I was playing but this thread is cool.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 12, 2010)

Is this game too linear?  Is it fine the way it is or should I make it a bit more open?  I just wanna know, because this IS based on a movie...





			
				beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Go and sleep for a few hours.



There's no time to sleep, you have work to do!  Plus, you're not tired.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

What will you do now?


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 12, 2010)

Follow Goldfinger to the bar. Then slip truth syrum in his drink.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Apr 12, 2010)

Your mom is James Bond.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 12, 2010)

Follow Goldfinger to the bar. Pee in his drink.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 13, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Follow Goldfinger to the bar. Then slip truth syrum in his drink.



What are the odds of Goldfinger driving to the bar when he has work to do?  Plus, you don't have truth serum.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

What will you do now?


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Apr 13, 2010)

Blue Protoman said:
			
		

> agentgamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLAY NINTENDOOOOO


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PLAY NINTENDOOOOO



Nintendo has not released anything outside of Japan yet, and even if they did, you're too busy.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 14, 2010)

Find Goldfinger and offer to give him a golden shower.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 14, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Find Goldfinger and offer to give him a golden shower.



You get in your car and follow Goldfinger with your car's radar.  And you are too mature for a "golden shower".

You are currently in Switzerland, on a steep hill.  You are just above Goldfinger.  He gets out of the car and starts walking down a small road, along with Oddjob.  You will need to be careful here.  If you get caught by Goldfinger or anyone who works for him, _you will fail the mission_.


*Objective Complete!
-Follow Goldfinger when the game is over.

New Objective!
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught.  If you do, you will fail the mission.

Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught.  If you do, you will fail the mission.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 14, 2010)

Go and say hello to Oddjob.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 14, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Go and say hello to Oddjob.



Agreed


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 14, 2010)

You follow Goldfinger to his hideout, and are quickly spotted by Oddjob. He removes his hat and throws it at you, and before you able to move your neck is slit into two.

*You are dead and Goldfinger has had his way with your mother.*


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Apr 14, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> You follow Goldfinger to his hideout, and are quickly spotted by Oddjob. He removes his hat and throws it at you, and before you able to move your neck is slit into two.
> 
> *You are dead and Goldfinger has had his way with your mother.*


NOW JOO CAN PLAY DUCK HUNT IN HELL


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 15, 2010)

I heal Bond with the defibrilator from _Left 4 Dead 2._
Now he is DECAPITATED ZOMBIE BOND!!


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 15, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Go and say hello to Oddjob.



This would be extremely foolish, for you would be caught and killed.  As you wonder what to do next, you hear a shot fired from behind you; you are under attack!

*New Objectives!
-Survive!
-Find your attacker and defeat him.


Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Survive!
-Find your attacker and defeat him.*

Luckily, whoever fired at you missed.  Think quickly!  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 15, 2010)

SHOOT YOURSELF IN THE HEAD, I'M TOO GOOD FOR THIS WORLD!


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 15, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> SHOOT YOURSELF IN THE HEAD, I'M TOO GOOD FOR THIS WORLD!



Suicide is the dumbest thing anyone could do.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Survive!
-Find your attacker and defeat him.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 15, 2010)

SHOOT YOURSELF IN THE HEAD, I'M TOO GOOD FOR THIS WORLD!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Get caught.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Gore (Apr 15, 2010)

Quickly fire back and duck behind the nearest safe blockade. Think about what you have in terms of weaponry and ammunition and try to safely get a look at the attacker, by your own eyes or proxy of a mirror.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 16, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Quickly fire back and duck behind the nearest safe blockade. Think about what you have in terms of weaponry and ammunition and try to safely get a look at the attacker, by your own eyes or proxy of a mirror.



You turn around quickly and fire back.  You hit your mark in the leg.  Upon closer inspection, you see that you've shot a woman.  Good job!  She has fallen over.  She appears to be in pain.  You notice that she looks a lot like Jill from back in Miami.  A relative, perhaps?

*Objetives Complete!
-Survive!
-Find your attacker and defeat him.


Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.
*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 16, 2010)

RAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPE
APERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPER
PERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERA
ERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAP
RAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPE


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 16, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> RAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPE
> APERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPER
> PERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERA
> ERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAPERAP
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Get caught.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Get caught.



Getting caught would be the worst thing you could do right now.  The girl you shot is lying in pain.  You'd better help her.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.*

What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 17, 2010)

Check the area for unwanted person/s


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 17, 2010)

Take her wallet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 17, 2010)

Get caught even if it's the worst thing you could do.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 17, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Check the area for unwanted person/s



You check the area for unwanted persons.  There's no one except you, the girl, Goldfinger, and Oddjob.  The girl cries out that she wasn't aiming for you.  Now that you know this, she is no longer a threat to you.

*New Objective!
-Help the girl.

Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Help the girl.*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 17, 2010)

Throw the girl at Goldfinger.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 18, 2010)

In fear of railroading the game, I'm going to relax the rules a little bit.  Outright stupid things will still be denied, however.  Also, continues are now unlimited.



			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Throw the girl at Goldfinger.
> 
> You pick up the girl and get ready to toss her at Goldfinger.  She tells you this;
> 
> QUOTEStop!  Put me down!  I wasn't aiming at you, I swear!  I was shooting for him!



She points at Goldfinger.  The girl appears to be telling the truth.  Do you still want to throw her?  Remember that if you do, your cover will be blown and _you will fail the mission_.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Help the girl.*


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 18, 2010)

Try reason with goldfinger holding the girl hostage?


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 18, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Try reason with goldfinger holding the girl hostage?



Goldfinger is not holding the girl hostage.  She is in your arms.  Goldfinger does not know where you or her are.

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.
-Help the girl's injury.*

What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 18, 2010)

No i meant I am holding the girl hostage. but whatever. Tend to the girl's injuries first and examine what ammunition and weapons she has on her.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 18, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> No i meant I am holding the girl hostage. but whatever. Tend to the girl's injuries first and examine what ammunition and weapons she has on her.



You happen to have a first-aid kit on you.  You remove the bullet with forceps and then disinfect and bandage the wound.  She is fine now, but is limping.  She introduces herself as Tilly Masterson, Jill's sister.  She is out to assassinate Goldfinger because he killed Jill.  You realize that you played a part in Jill's death, however, you keep it to yourself.  You then check out her ammunition; she doesn't have anything that could help you.  Remember, you're trying to spy on Goldfinger, not kill him.  Your Walther PPK is for defense and defense only.

*Objective Complete!
-Help the girl's injury.

Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.*

Goldfinger starts walking down a dirt road with Oddjob.  You'd better follow him.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fap over Tilly.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Get caught.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 18, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Fap over Tilly.
> 
> QUOTEOutright stupid things will still be denied, however.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 18, 2010)

Blue Protoman said:
			
		

> beegee7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go in the bushes and fap over tilly.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 18, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Blue Protoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 19, 2010)

Makeout with Tilly and stalk after him while wearing an invisibility cloak.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 19, 2010)

Bond hasn't got ANY gadgets.... >.>;; And no stupid replies.......

Try to get Tilly to the hospital, such lady shouldn't go alone limping, trying to kill such a dangerous man. If she refuses, then try to take a slower approach in following goldfinger. 

If Tilly wants to go with you then check if goldfinger hasn't heard any of the shots (he probably has). If he did, get away as quickly as possible. If he didn't try to follow him, and watch your cover (if there is any of course).


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 19, 2010)

PLAY NINTENDOOOOO


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 20, 2010)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> Makeout with Tilly and stalk after him while wearing an invisibility cloak.
> 
> Invisibility cloaks do not exist.
> 
> ...



You mentally note where Goldfinger's lair is.  You get back in your car and drive Tilly to the hospital.  She does not refuse; she is injured very much.  You return to the spot and get out of the car.  You make your way into Goldfinger's lair.

You are in the front door.  You hear the sounds of a factory nearby.  What will you do now?

*Objectives:
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.*


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 21, 2010)

Look in the keyhole!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 21, 2010)

Write a lovesong for Tilly.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 21, 2010)

Pull out your 6 string classical Spanish guitar and start playing it.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey.  Guys.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *1. All choices must be serious. Stupid replies (e.g., "Dig to China with your ears") will be acknowledged, but rejected. The first person to post a serious action after my post will have their action done. If you get ninja'd, tough luck.*







			
				fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Look in the keyhole!



You walk over to the door to the factory.  There is no keyhole.  The door is activated by a passcode.  You can still hear inside, though.  It sounds like Goldfinger is talking to a Red Chinese Agent.  This could be bad.  You hear two things of importance; first of all, Goldfinger transports his gold by mixing it with the body of cars, including his own, then separating the mixture later.

*Objective Complete!
-Find out how Goldfinger transports gold internationally.*

You then hear Goldfinger say something about paying the agent for a dirty bomb.  Uh-oh.  This is very bad.  This could be nuclear.  He mentions something about Fort Knox, though you can't hear over the sounds of the factory.  Could this be a robbery?  You need to find out more.  You hear someone coming.  You need to get out of there.

*New Objective!
-Report to MI6 for further instructions.

Objectives:
-Report to MI6 for further instructions.-
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 21, 2010)

Walk to london.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 22, 2010)

Use your ASUS EEE to go to the MI6 website, which is located at www.beegamericanteetees.com


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 22, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Walk to london.



You're in Switzerland.  London is hundreds of miles away.

The guard sees you.  He says something into a radio.  You've been caught!  An alarm starts ringing.  It's not too late to escape!

*New Objective!
-Get the hell out of there!

Objectives:
-Get the hell out of there!
-Report to MI6 for further instructions.
-Spy on Goldfinger and find out more about "Grand Slam".
-Do not get caught. If you do, you will fail the mission.*


----------



## haflore (Apr 22, 2010)

Get back into the car and drive back to the hotel to contact MI6.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 22, 2010)

PLAY NINTENDOOOOO


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 22, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Get back into the car and drive back to the hotel to contact MI6.
> 
> You make a made dash for your car.  The Fountainbleu hotel is in Miami; you're not even in North America right now.  Unfortunately, two guards tackle you down.  You are bound, gagged, and blindfolded.  You can't see where you're being taken.  A minute later, the blindfold is removed.  You are on a table, your limbs attached to it with metal cuffs.  You are not strong enough to break free.  There is a strange device above you.  Goldfinger is to your right.  He tells you this;
> 
> ...



You are not capable of breaking out of the metal cuffs.  Your only means of escape is to convince him that you are worth sparing.  Better hurry.  You have one minute.

*New Objective!
-Convince Goldfinger to let you go.

Objectives:
-Convince Goldfinger to let you go.*


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ponder why the laser is strong enough to cut a hole in the moon yet not strong enough to cut a hole in the earth.
And then have a long pray.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 22, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Ponder why the laser is strong enough to cut a hole in the moon yet not strong enough to cut a hole in the earth.
> And then have a long pray.



You wonder why the laser isn't burning a hole through the Earth; probably because the ground's too thick, but as you're unfamiliar with lasers, you can't tell.  You refuse to give up hope.  55 seconds remain.

*Objectives:
-Convince Goldfinger to let you go.*

What will you say to him?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 22, 2010)

"I'll give you a BJ if you release me."


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 22, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> "I'll give you a BJ if you release me."
> 
> QUOTEAll choices must be serious. Stupid replies (e.g., "Dig to China with your ears") will be acknowledged, but rejected. The first person to post a serious action after my post will have their action done. If you get ninja'd, tough luck.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

Trick Goldfinger into thinking that the British Intelligence knows about Grand Slam.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Trick Goldfinger into thinking that the British Intelligence knows about Grand Slam.
> 
> You tell Goldfinger that MI6 knows about Grand Slam, and that 008 will stop him if you don't.  Goldfinger shuts off the laser.  He has a devilish smile on his face.
> 
> QUOTEWell, then.  I guess they'll be happy to know how well you're doing.



Goldfinger takes out a gun, walks up to you, and holds it up to your forearm.  He pulls the trigger.  You are knocked unconscious by the tranquilizer.

*Objective Complete!
-Convince Goldfinger to let you go.*

You wake up on an airplane.  There is a woman in front of you.  You have no idea where exactly you are.

*New Objective!
-Find out what's going on.

Objectives:
-Find out what's going on.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ask the woman where the plane is heading.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Ask the woman where the plane is heading.



You ask the woman where you are headed.  She says that you are being taken to Goldfinger's stud farm in Kentucky.  Goldfinger has gone ahead; on the plane, there is only you, the girl, and the pilot.  You will be landing in ten minutes.

*Objective Complete!
-Find out what's going on.

Objectives:
-None currently.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ask her name.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 23, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Ask her name.



You ask the woman's name.  She says her name is Mei-Lei.  (Thanks, Wikipedia.)
*Objectives:
-None currently.*

The plane lands in six minutes.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ask why you are being taken to Goldfinger's stud farm.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Ask why you are being taken to Goldfinger's stud farm.



You ask why Goldfinger spared you and why you're being taken to his stud farm.  The woman tells you that she was specifically instructed not to reveal that to you.  She can only tell you that "you'll find out".

*Objectives:
-None currently.*

The plane will land in three minutes.  What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 24, 2010)

Knock the girl out and take her supplies. Find a parachute and jump out of the plane!


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 24, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Knock the girl out and take her supplies. Find a parachute and jump out of the plane!
> 
> You overpower Mei-Lei and knocker her out.  She does not have anything for you to take.  You check around for a parachute.  No luck.  You look in the cockpit.  The pilot is a woman.  She introduces herself as Pussy Galore.  She looks back in the cabin.
> 
> PussyTsk, tsk.  Shame on you, beating up an unarmed woman.  Nothing I can do for now; Goldfinger'll take care of you very soon.



She lands the plane.  You are escorted out.  Three guards walk over and surround you, while a fourth handcuffs you.  You are taken into the basement.  Goldfinger seems to have planned in advance; there's a single prison cell that appears to have been made especially for you.  The guards close the door and lock it.  One of them remains outside the door to watch you.  He is armed.  Items of importance include a window (with metal bars) and a wooden bench.

*New Objectives!
-Escape your cell.
-Find out what Goldfinger is doing.

Objectives:
-Escape your cell.
-Find out what Goldfinger is doing.*

What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 24, 2010)

Get some wood from wooden bench and make a makeshift hitting stick and big long chopsticks. Knock the guard out, use long chopsticks to get the key and unlock the door. Examine the knocked out guard's body for useful items and weapons. Oh, Also try get a mobile phone too...


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

Blue Protoman said:
			
		

> You overpower Mei-Lei and knocker her out.  She does not have anything for you to take.  You check around for a parachute.  No luck.  You look in the cockpit.  The pilot is a woman.  She introduces herself as Pussy Galore.  She looks back in the cabin.


Wonder how I got to know her name.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wonder how I got to know her name.
> 
> I made a change because I had trouble finding her name at first, then I found it after I posted.  Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> QUOTEGet some wood from wooden bench and make a makeshift hitting stick and big long chopsticks. Knock the guard out, use long chopsticks to get the key and unlock the door. Examine the knocked out guard's body for useful items and weapons. Oh, Also try get a mobile phone too...



You try to remove some of the wood from the bench; no luck.  It's too dense and heavy for you to move.  You're a spy, not a bodybuilder.

*Objectives:
-Escape your cell.
-Find out what Goldfinger is doing.*


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 24, 2010)

Do some sit ups.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 25, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Do some sit ups.



You do some sit-ups on the ground.  They didn't really help you with anything.  Remember, there's an armed guard outside your cell.

*Objectives:
-Escape your cell.
-Find out what Goldfinger is doing.*


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 25, 2010)

Try act that you have a heart attack, bang on the door to get the guard's attention and fall down. When he comes in, user ur ninja skillz to knock him out and take his stuff.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 25, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Try act that you have a heart attack, bang on the door to get the guard's attention and fall down. When he comes in, user ur ninja skillz to knock him out and take his stuff.



You feign a heart attack.  Clutching your chest, you slowly walk up to the door and bang on it, shouting for medical attention.  You then collapse.  When the guard opens the door to check on you, you get up, knock him out and take his weapon.

*Objective Complete!
-Escape your cell.
*

You are in the basement, just outside your cell.  No one has been alerted of your escape yet.  Upstairs, you hear a bunch of chatter.  Find out what's going on, but do not get caught.  If you do, _you will fail the mission._

*New Objective!
-Do not get caught.

Objectives:
-Find out what Goldfinger is doing.
-Do not get caught.*

To your left is a short hallway leading to a single door.  To your right is a staircase leading upstairs.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

Plant a bug near the room and look for an exit.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Plant a bug near the room and look for an exit.



You want to plant a bug near the room, but you don't have one.  You have a removable tracking device in your shoe, but it won't help you spy on Goldfinger.  Besides that, you only have a pistol and the clothes on your body.

*Objectives:
-Find out what Goldfinger is doing.
-Do not get caught.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

Go near where the conversation is taking place and listen in


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tell the guard you shot yourself and then knock him out and steal his clothes.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 25, 2010)

"Go near where the conversation is taking place and listen in"

You walk into the door on the left.  The meeting is being held above you.  There is a model of Fort Knox and the surrounding area near the ceiling.  You assume that it's going to rise in the next few minutes or so.  You hear Goldfinger say this;

"Gentlemen!  I have brought you all here today because you've all provided supplies to me for Operation Grand Slam in some way, shape, or form.  Mankind has made great advances in science, medicine, physics, technology, entertainment, and many other fields...except crime!"

Someone else talks.  They says this;

"Yeah, yeah, yeah....but how does this relate to anything?"

"Well, if you'll let me finish, Mr. Midnight, then you'll find out.  Anyway...  These supplies and technologies you have all brought to me have all contributed to greatly to Operation Grand Slam.  But what is Operation Grand Slam?  Simple.  A plan to break into this."

The model of Fort Knox rises from the ceiling.  There is a small hole in the model where you can look at everything.  No one seems to notice you.  You see that Goldfinger is talking with three American mafiosi.

"Fort Knox.  As you may know, it is the largest deposit of gold in the world.  The entire American economy is in that building."

"But Fort Knox is impregnable!  No one has every broken into it!"

"I guess I'll be the first, then.  First, Phase One.  Pussy Galore and her Flying Circus will fly over Fort Knox, releasing a gas called Delta 9 into the air.  Anyone who breathes in this gas will be rendered unconscious for 24 hours.  Phase Two comes directly after.  Using large quantities of explosives to destroy the gate, my minions and I will make our way into the gold depository."

"You're going to steal the gold?  It would take days to steal it all!  The military would foil you long before you could finish!"

"Settle down, Mr. Solo.  I'm getting to that.  You see, I'm not going to steal any of the gold..."

There is great confusion among the mafiosi.  They are discussing ideas among themselves, when...

"SILENCE!  I'm going to use an atomic device to irradiate the gold, thus rendering it useless for 58 years.  That's until 2022.  This will dramatically increase the value of my own gold.  The American economy will also plummet, and the Chinese will have increased buying power."

"Seriously?  There's no way this is going to work.  Even if the military doesn't stop you, James Bond will."

"All possibilities have been considered, Mr. Strap.  I have been planning this for the past 15 years.  Bond will be taken care of."

"So why should any of this matter to us?"

"It's quite simple, really.  You can either have your million dollars immediately, or wait until the end of the week and receive exponentially more money."

"Well, I don't like this plan.  Count me out, Goldfinger.  I'll take my million dollars now."

"Fine.  Have it your way.  Here's your check.  Oddjob, escort him to the 'airport'."

Mr. Solo follows Oddjob to the exit.  You doubt that he's really going to the airport.

"As for the rest of you?  Have a nice time in hell."

"Wait, WHAT!?"

Metal shutters fall over all the doors and windows.  Small metal pipes emerge from parts of the wall.  Goldfinger puts on an oxygen mask as gas starts spraying out.  You assume that this is the Delta 9 Goldfinger was talking about.  The mafiosi collapse.  They do not show signs of breathing.  The hole in the model is not big enough to let any gas through.

Just as Goldfinger leaves the room, three armed guards walk into the room.  You've been captured!  The guards bring you up to the top, just outside the building.  You are brought to a table.  Goldfinger is sitting there waiting for you.

"Thought you could spy on me?  I didn't think so.  Grand Slam starts in an hour.  Don't worry.  You'll be there to enjoy it.  Guards, bring Bond back to his cell.  And this time, all of you watch after him.  I want him alive, so don't kill him."


*Objectives complete!*
-Find out what Goldfinger is doing.
-Do not get caught.

You are in the middle of being taken back to your cell when you see Pussy in the distance.  She plays an important part in this plan; if you can break free of the guards and seduce her, maybe you can put a dent in Goldfinger's plan.

*New Objectives!
-Break free of the guards.
-Seduce Pussy Galore into cooperating with you.

Objectives:
-Break free of the guards.
-Seduce Pussy Galore into cooperating with you.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wait...


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Wait...



You decide to wait.  You are taken back to your cell.  There's no escape this time; there are three guards outside.  Grand Slam begins in an hour.  What will you do now?

*Objectives:
-None currently.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 25, 2010)

wait some more


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 26, 2010)

Use pistol to kill the guards? (try not to get messy..) Steal their clothes so you are disguised as a guard


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 26, 2010)

While dressed up as a gaurd, make sure your face is extremly similar to the other gaurds (classic clones referance)


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 26, 2010)

Remember, guys, only the first poster after me will get their action done.



			
				danny600kill said:
			
		

> wait some more



You decide to wait some more.

*Objectives:
-None currently.*

Fifty minutes remain.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait for 50 minutes, and compose a love song for Pussy Galore.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 26, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Wait for 50 minutes, and compose a love song for Pussy Galore.
> 
> You decide to wait the rest of the time until you are taken to Fort Knox.  You want to write a love song for Pussy Galore, but you don't have any writing utensils or inspiration.  Plus, you know nothing about her.
> 
> ...



He laughs evilly.

You are in the back of an armored truck.  There are three armed guards in the back with you.  These are different guards than the ones who watched you in your prison cell.  You are handcuffed.

*Objectives:
-None currently*

You will arrive in ten minutes.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait for 10 minutes.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 26, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Wait for 10 minutes.



You decide to do nothing for ten minutes.  There's nothing you CAN do for the moment.

You arrive at Fort Knox.  You are escorted out of the armored truck.  Goldfinger has one of his henchmen turn on the laser from before.  It cuts the gate like a knife through butter.  You are taken inside the building with another device.  This device has a timer; this might be the bomb that Goldfinger mentioned earlier!  Two guards and Oddjob escort you into the gold storage room; there are massive stacks of it, each bar glittering like the sun.  But there's no time for that now.  You are handcuffed to the bomb.  It will go off in five minutes.

*New Objective!
-Break free of your handcuffs.
-Disarm the bomb.
*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tell Oddjob that Goldfinger is using him to get into Fort Knox and will 'dispose' of him later to eliminate all witnesses
.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 26, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Tell Oddjob that Goldfinger is using him to get into Fort Knox and will 'dispose' of him later to eliminate all witnesses.
> 
> You tell Oddjob that Goldfinger is using him to get into Fort Knox and will "dispose" of him later.  He shakes his head.  He doesn't seem to believe you.  Oddjob gets on the lift to return; as far as he's concerned, the job's done.  One floor above you, you hear gunfire.  The military?  But Delta 9's supposed to be poisonous!  Perhaps Pussy changed the gas tanks at the last moment.  Several of Goldfinger's henchmen run into the vault.  One of them shouts;
> 
> QUOTE(???)They came to stop us!  It's too late!  I'm gonna stop the bomb and--



Oddjob tosses the henchman off the railing.  He screams and lands on the hard metal floor right besides you.  He appears to be dead.  You notice something shiny in his pocket.

*New Objective!
-Break free of your handcuffs.
-Disarm the bomb.*

The bomb will go off in four minutes and thirty seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 26, 2010)

Take it from his pockets


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 26, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Take it from his pockets



You take the shiny object from the man's pocket.  It's a key!  You place it in your handcuffs.  It fits perfectly!

*Objective Complete!
-Break free of your handcuffs.*

Oddjob has seen you break loose.  He returns to fight you.  You are unarmed; good luck.

*New Objective!
-Defeat Oddjob.

Objectives:
-Disarm the bomb.
-Defeat Oddjob.*

The bomb will go off in four minutes and ten seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 27, 2010)

Fight with Oddjob.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 27, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Fight with Oddjob.



You run up to Oddjob and punch him in the face.  Nothing.  Again in the chest.  No luck.  You kick him in the balls.  He just smiles.  Oddjob appears to be as tough as a rock.  Hand-to-hand combat is not an option.  You'll have to get creative.  He picks you up and tosses you across the room.  As you get up, Oddjob takes off his hat and tosses it at you.  You manage to dodge.  The hat cuts an electrical wire and lands at your feet.  By the sound the hat makes on impact, you determine that it's made of metal.

*Objectives:
-Disarm the bomb.
-Defeat Oddjob.*

The bomb will go off in three and a half minutes.  What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 27, 2010)

look around the area but try keep an eye on oddjob. We might find some materials that can be useful. (is the wall made of plaser/wood/paper etc? If it is, push that metal oddjob through the wall and RUN AND DISARM THE BOMB!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 27, 2010)

Attempt to throw gold at him.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pick up Oddjob's hat and throw it


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 27, 2010)

Remember, first come first serve.



			
				fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> look around the area but try keep an eye on oddjob. We might find some materials that can be useful. (is the wall made of plaser/wood/paper etc? If it is, push that metal oddjob through the wall and RUN AND DISARM THE BOMB!



You look around.  Items of importance include metal walls, Oddjob's metal hat, piles and piles of gold bars, and a broken electrical wire.  It looks like it's still going; you see sparks flying out of the wire.

*Objectives:
-Disarm the bomb.
-Defeat Oddjob.*

The bomb will go off in three minutes and fifteen seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 27, 2010)

PICK UP ODDJOBS HAT AND THROW IT AT THE BOMB


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 27, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> PICK UP ODDJOBS HAT AND THROW IT AT THE BOMB



You pick up Oddjob's hat and toss it at the bomb.  It bounces off, but nothing more; the bomb is well-armored.  Oddjob picks up his hat and prepares toss it at you again.

*Objectives:
-Disarm the bomb.
-Defeat Oddjob.*

The bomb will go off in three minutes and five seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 27, 2010)

Prepare yourself to catch the hat. Throw it back.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 27, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Prepare yourself to catch the hat. Throw it back.



You position yourself to catch the hat.  The hat's a lot harder than it looks, though; when you try to catch it, you injure your left hand.  Good thing you're right-handed.  You pick it up and toss it at Oddjob.  He ducks out of the way.  The hat gets stuck between two metal bars.  Oddjob walks over to collect it.  The hat seems to be stuck; it won't come out.  Oddjob's vulnerable!  Now's your chance to strike!

*Objectives:
-Disarm the bomb.
-Defeat Oddjob.*

The bomb will go off in two minutes and forty-five seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr. Smartass said:
			
		

> I will think of naked women so I get a boner, and hit Oddjob on the head with it very hard.
> This will defeat him and take less than a minute... hey, 00 agents have to be prepared for everything and make use of any weapon they can get.
> I would then run over to the bomb and disarm it.
> 
> QUOTE1. All choices must be serious. Stupid replies (e.g., "Dig to China with your ears") will be acknowledged, but rejected.


----------



## haflore (Apr 28, 2010)

Quickly press the wire to the metal bars and shock Oddjob.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 28, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> I will think of naked women so I get a boner, and hit Oddjob on the head with it very hard.
> This will defeat him and take less than a minute... hey, 00 agents have to be prepared for everything and make use of any weapon they can get.
> I would then run over to the bomb and disarm it.








You're more horny than I thought!


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 28, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Quickly press the wire to the metal bars and shock Oddjob.



You run up and grab the exposed wire, being careful not to touch the copper.  You jab the wire onto the metal bars.  Since Oddjob's hat conducts electricity, he is hit by the shock.  Oddjob violently shakes in place.  After a moment, he collapses.  Success!

*Objective complete!
-Defeat Oddjob.*

You run over to the bomb.  On the outside, there is only a timer and a lock; you'll have to break the lock to open the bomb.

*New objective!
-Break the lock on the bomb.

Objectives:
-Break the lock on the bomb.
-Disarm the bomb.*

The bomb will go off in two minutes and five seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 28, 2010)

Force the lock by hammering it with the gold bars


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 28, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Force the lock by hammering it with the gold bars



You take two gold bars and start smashing the lock.  It takes time, but you succeed!

*Objective Complete!
-Break the lock on the bomb.*

You open the bomb.  Uh-oh.  The inside is extremely complicated.  There are moving parts, wires, and switches everywhere.  One false move could set it off early.  Remember, this is a dirty bomb; it's basically a nuclear bomb mixed with common explosives, usually as the trigger.

*Objectives:
-Disarm the bomb.*

The bomb will go off in forty-five seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 28, 2010)

punch the bomb and run away in slow motion as it blows up


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 28, 2010)

Great. Now we're dead.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 28, 2010)

Try to randomly yank out a bunch of the cables


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 28, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> punch the bomb and run away in slow motion as it blows up



You punch the bomb; one of the moving parts stops.  The timer is still going, however.

*Objectives:
-Disarm the bomb.*

The bomb will go off in thirty seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 29, 2010)

Investigate the bomb closely, what colors do the wires have and what do the parts say. At least then you have a chance to see what you need to do. (BTW keep calm, you will "die another day" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 29, 2010)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Investigate the bomb closely, what colors do the wires have and what do the parts say. At least then you have a chance to see what you need to do. (BTW keep calm, you will "die another day"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look at the bomb.  You have no idea what any of the parts are; all the labels are in Chinese.  The maker of the bomb must have been in Chinese.

*Objectives:
-Disarm the bomb.*

The bomb will go off in fifteen seconds.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ask Oddjob to translate.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 29, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Ask Oddjob to translate.
> 
> First of all, Oddjob's dead.  Second, he's Korean, not Chinese.  Third, he's mute; even if he were alive and knew Chinese, he wouldn't physically be able to tell you.  Fourth, he was very loyal to Goldfinger, so he would probably refuse.
> 
> ...



Click.  You both hang up.  You are escorted to the plane.  Everyone who's still alive (even a few of Goldfinger's henchmen) are applauding you.  As the plane takes off, they all wave you goodbye.

You are sitting on the plane, relaxing after a hard day.  After all, you've just saved the American economy.  On the plane, there is only you and the pilot.  You will arrive in Washington, DC in an hour and a half.

*Objectives:
-None currently.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 29, 2010)

you finish the game and play the credits, show your results and now u can start free roam!!!
or u just play NINTENDOOOOO!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope, I saw the movie. A little something to do with hijacking.

Check who the pilot is.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 29, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> you finish the game and play the credits, show your results and now u can start free roam!!!
> 
> No.  Not quite.  There's still more to do!  Also, when the game REALLY ends, there is no free roam; instead, there's a sequel.  Here's a hint as to the next Bond text adventure; both gamers and Bond fans will love this one.
> 
> ...



Goldfinger is still wearing his US Army uniform.  He has a gold-plated revolver on him.  You are unarmed.  You realize that if Goldfinger hits a window, the extreme difference in air pressure between the plane and the atmosphere will create a vacuum, sucking everything out and crashing the plane!  Goldfinger appears too flustered to care.  You need to get that gun away from him.

*New Objective!
-Disarm Goldfinger.

Objectives:
-Disarm Goldfinger.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 29, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Nope, I saw the movie. A little something to do with hijacking.
> 
> Check who the pilot is.



then play NINTENDOOOOOO WITH HER!!!


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 29, 2010)

so let me get this straight, u were relaxing....IN THE BATHROOM? ok clear enough....
start playing NINTENDOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 29, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> so let me get this straight, u were relaxing....IN THE BATHROOM? ok clear enough....
> start playing NINTENDOOOOOOOOO



No, Goldfinger was hiding in the bathroom until you got on the plane, waiting to kill you.

Also, Nintendo is unknown outside of Japan at the moment.


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 29, 2010)

START DANCING


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 29, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> START DANCING


Learn how to do BB Code, 'k?

This is no time to dance!  If you do nothing, you'll either be killed by a bullet or a very hard impact!

*Objectives:
-Disarm Goldfinger.*

What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 29, 2010)

Try to get the revolver


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 29, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Try to get the revolver



You leap forward in an attempt to snatch the revolver.  You grab it, but Goldfinger won't let go.  As you both struggle for it, the trigger somehow gets pulled.  The bullet hits....a window!  A vacuum has started to suck everything out of the plane!  Goldfinger is sucked through a window.  No need to worry about him anymore.  But you have other matters to attend to.  For instance, you need to get off the plane!  It's dropping fast!

*Objective Complete!
-Disarm Goldfinger.

New Objective!
-Find a parachute and get off the plane!

Objectives:
-Find a parachute and get off the plane!*

You're a mile above ground.  Impact is in two minutes.  What will you do now?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 29, 2010)

Get Pussy Galore and jump off the plane with a parachute


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 29, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Get Pussy Galore and jump off the plane with a parachute



You run into the cockpit.  Pussy can't control the plane.  She takes out a lone parachute.  Apparently, it's the only one on the plane.  You put it on, and jump out, with Pussy clinging to you.  The plane crash-lands in a lake.  You land safely near that lake.  Pussy initially wants to find help.  But after taking a closer look at you, she decides that it could wait.  You consummate your new relationship.

MISSION COMPLETE!

Congratulations!  You have successfully completed this game!  Did you enjoy it?  If so, fear not!  The next adventure is right here!  http://gbatemp.net/t223883-half-of-everything-is-luck

Continues: 0

The game is officially over.  This thread will remain open until the the weekend is over for discussion.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know whats next!! play the credits!!!


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 29, 2010)

You unlock the Extras menu and inside it you play NINTENDOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------

